# Are These The Best ?



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

According to Forbes magazine these are the "best" diver's watches.

Not so sure about some of them myself.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

My dive watch is better than yours because its more stylish









Some weird choices in that lot.

The best ones should be the dedicated divers,Like Suunto and the Cyber Aqualand,IMO.

It looks like by best they mean expensive and looks good


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I agree - though not been diving with my AT


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Presumably they didn't bother to speak to anyone who actually wears a watch for diving as opposed to showering/swimming in the luxury pool/West Indies beach?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

They are rated on size too


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

AlexR said:


> They are rated on size too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Figures


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Didn't see the article and I'm getting a red X, but I imagine that I agree with the above comments.

The Cyber Aqualand NX is a super watch for functionality, but leaves a lot to be desired in ergonomics. Suunto are similarly amazing in the functions they offer, but I don't like their conservative decompression model.

I'm reading the book written by the guy who derived the RGBM (see the Squale 1000 photos) and may be converted, but I doubt it. To hidebound to leave the more liberal US Navy/NOAA tables behind


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Didn't see the article and I'm getting a red X, but I imagine that I agree with the above comments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My ISP is a bit slow at present, refresh the page it should appear


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

I thought the 'cachet' rating was an indicator of snob appeal since one definition of the word is: a characteristic feature or quality conferring prestige b : PRESTIGE <being rich... doesn't have the cachet it used to -- Truman Capote>

It also struck me as odd that a Freestyle model would be included. I've seen them in Mall kiosks and have seen ads for them in diver supply stores. I've handled a few Freestyle models at the local Mall some of the others on the list and can tell you the Freestyle is not in the same league. You can't get any of the others on the list for the $100.00 US average price of Freestyle.

I'm guessing one of the editors saw one on a trip to Victoria's Secret at the mall to buy something for his girlfriend and thought it was a good idea to include it in the article to give it a common-man approach.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Now I can see it - what a load of bollocks!

Size: author seems to rate smaller as better - WTF? Beyond the widely held opinion that a diver should enter the room well before the owner and be ditchable for improved buoyancy in an emergency, a larger watch generally will be more legible. Since legibility is a key feature in a device on which your life is dependant, I'd tend to rate larger watches _more_ highly and even consider having legibility as a separately-rated criteria.

WR - it's either < 300m or > 300m, nothing else really matters for the average desk or recreational diver. To pretend that the AT deserves a 20% higher rating than the SD and 40% higher than the Oris is ridiculous.

Functions - There is no comparison between wrist-top dive computers (NX, Stinger, BUG) and an automatic diver. He is grading apples against assault rifles here. The FF, SD, AT etc. get a "3" for measuring bottom time. The computers get a 5 for measuring BT, depth, recording your profile (depth v. time) that can be downloaded to a PC, water temp, decompression obligation for gas mixes ranging from air to EAN40, ascent and no-deco alarms, and oxygen toxicity (both acute and chronic)









Stylishness - I'll buy this as a category, but it should _not_ be weighted the same as legibility, ease of use or even WR.

Cachet - What does something a woman puts in her dainty drawer have to do with dive watches?

Luminox?







Freestyle?









Clearly authored by a common-air breathing, doughnut eating landlubber









I just found the article on line. A few choice quotations:

"double check of what the console on their regulator is already telling them" Here we see Neal Santelman's dive quals. A regulator is what you breath from - it goes in your mouth. A console is attached to your tank (although there are hoseless consoles these days). It tells you your dive info and is held in your hand.

"the more compact the better, we suppose"

You suppose? Are you recommending I spend five figures on something you _suppose_ might be true?

"a decompression valve to release helium as you descend" (comment in SD blurb). Yes, Neal, since we all know gasses expand as ambient pressure increases









A useless piece published by Forbes. If I didn't know better, I'd think JoT posted it just to push my buttons


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nalu said:


> If I didn't know better, I'd think JoT posted it just to push my buttons
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Now would I do that?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I don't dive but there are some strange choices there.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

JoT said:


> Nalu said:
> 
> 
> > If I didn't know better, I'd think JoT posted it just to push my buttons
> ...


No


----------

